
It's really not cool when you see blatant design ripoffs like this. - gnus
https://twitter.com/yongyisung/status/338895791206846464
======
kbenson
Isn't it possible it's a generic template they both used? There's no
investigation as to whether there really is one ripping off the other, nor
which one would be ripping off the other.

This is really just saying "these sites look just like one another, let's make
assumptions and vague accusations about them with no evidence."

